# Securing 2 4x4 at 90 degrees



## Crimper

Looking for brackets or something to attach two 4x4s at 90 degrees to each other. Basically building a free standing pullup frame with two "feet" made from 4x4s laying flat on the ground and two 4x4s posts running 90 degrees from the middle of those feet. There will be cross beams at the top of the posts to form the pullup bar (actually they'll be what I attach the hangboard aka fingerboard to - it's a climbing training tool, not important for the framing part though). 

Appreciate any help!


----------



## gregzoll

Simpson hangers. You are really better off using Steel piping, vs 4x4's. After a while, that whole frame will end up coming loose on you, at just the exact point that you have pulled yourself off of the ground.


----------



## craig11152

Will this be outdoors or indoors? An option could be plywood gusset's, triangular cut pieces of plywood that screw in to the horizontal and vertical 4x4. The bigger the gusset the more stability. A gusset on each side and you couldn't get more stable. If its outdoors of course it all should be pressure treated.


----------



## Crimper

Hmm, I like the gusset idea, but what about lateral stability? Steel pipe sounds a little bit more complicated - any insight on how I'd accomplish that? Are we talking steel plumbing pipes and fittings? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Crimper

This is the picture of the model I'm trying to emulate. The plan is for it to be indoors, in a basement. I copied the design in Google sketchup and adjusted it to fit my needs (low ceiling). The gussets seem like they could work but then my concern would be lateral stability. 

Would gussets be better than this design? 
Also, I'm not sure if it matters but I noticed the supports for lateral stability are shorter/smaller than the other supports. To clarify, I'm using the term support for the 4x4s that run 45 degrees from the "feet" to the posts. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## craig11152

with my suggestion lateral stability is certainly not addressed with gussets.
The design as shown looks pretty good. I'd go with gregzoll's suggestion of Simpson hardware.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

A bucket full of simpson hardware will never match the triangle construction pictured if a pilot hole is bored through the first member the diameter of the screw shank. I really doubt the angle brackets would even be needed.


----------



## jogr

If this is just for one person to hang from that fingerboard then its way over-engineered.

Just bolt two 2x4s to the basement joists (two 1/4" bolts per 2x4) so they project down to where you want the bottom of the fingerboard. Screw a 3/4 inch panel across the 2x4s and mount the fingerboard to the panel.

Or even easier, screw the fingerboard directly to the basement ceiling joist. If you need it lower, screw a 3/4" panel directly to the ceiling joist so that the panel extends down the desired distance and screw the fingerboard to the panel.


----------



## craig11152

Good points jogr the only potential downside is the lack of mobility. At least you can drag the free standing ones up to the back yard to impress those college gals living next door :yes:


----------

